# London Meet-Up: 8th July 2016



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> @Jon, maybe we could go to another part of London (I have a lot of places I'd be interested to visit, that I've never been to!) on a weekday. I can probably work from places with good enough WiFi or workaround it...


6th June too soon?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> 6th June too soon?


Could be a good bet actually, I'm looking like I'll have not too many meetings etc. at the moment.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone else up for a long coffee based lunch on 6th June?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd be interested too! Weekend perhaps easier. Although could potentially do the closer to barbican area ones on a weekday lunch.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

There's a good chance at the moment that I could do both - unless I get lucky/unlucky with work.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@Jon how is it looking for you?

If good, do you already have an are you'll be in that it would make sense to aim for?

If not, I've always fancied visiting Kaffeine (either of them), Federation as our man on the ground (Scotford) works there and it sounds like they're doing good things and then several other big names that I've never made it to (all whilst avoiding the East as that's the weekend visit that I'm planning).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi mate. Could you do 10th instead? Lots moving around in the diary. @jlarkin


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> Hi mate. Could you do 10th instead? Lots moving around in the diary. @jlarkin


No worries - yes it looks OK at the moment.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks good then.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree that weekend would be easier, although I still might be able to do the 10th.

T.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dsc said:


> I agree that weekend would be easier, although I still might be able to do the 10th.
> 
> T.


Got a weekend one for end of July as well  http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30894-London-Meet-Up-July-2016&highlight=london+meet


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Right, I'll post in the other one then









Cheers,

T.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> No worries - yes it looks OK at the moment.


I currently have a 1030-1130 meeting near Waterloo and a 1400-1500 meeting near Moorgate (which I may be able to make a bit later) so have a couple of hours to play with (1130-1400). Might be able to make my 2pm a 3pm? Could it work for you (and anyone else)?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> I currently have a 1030-1130 meeting near Waterloo and a 1400-1500 meeting near Moorgate (which I may be able to make a bit later) so have a couple of hours to play with (1130-1400). Might be able to make my 2pm a 3pm? Could it work for you (and anyone else)?


Could work for me Jon.

@Scotford is there anywhere else good near your place (which I think is: Unit 77-78, Brixton Village, Coldharbour Ln, London SW9 8PS)?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Brixton has a few places these days that are alright. Stir is decent and have had some really good stuff in the past. As is Look Mum No Hands in the bike shop. Tried pretty much everywhere 'reputable' and these are the top of the lot.

Next to us that is


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This went a bit quiet and I've literally just agreed to meet a client at 1230. So I'm not about now - even if anyone else was (which I don't think they were!)


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Try again for the week of the 20th?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I smashed the screen on my personal phone - I usually use tapatalk and have been really busy this week so it slipped my mind.

I can't do the week of 20th, I'm on hols but a Friday some time after that is often good for me or of course feel free to go ahead


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I did have a couple of people in asking questions and discussing beans etc with me today, was that any of you lot?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I did have a couple of people in asking questions and discussing beans etc with me today, was that any of you lot?


Not me!











jlarkin said:


> I can't do the week of 20th, I'm on hols but a Friday some time after that is often good for me or of course feel free to go ahead


What about 31st then?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> I did have a couple of people in asking questions and discussing beans etc with me today, was that any of you lot?


Not me either, I would have given you the coffeeforums secret signal as a minimum



Jon said:


> What about 31st then?


Friday 1st July you mean? Which sounds good to me. Let's get it "locked in"?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Not me either, I would have given you the coffeeforums secret signal as a minimum
> 
> Friday 1st July you mean? Which sounds good to me. Let's get it "locked in"?


Oh yeah. My bad. 10+21 doesn't always equal 31!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Not me either, I would have given you the coffeeforums secret signal as a minimum


"What's your WiFi password?"


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Scotford said:


> "What's your WiFi password?"


Got it. Will try it everywhere from now on.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Bit late to spot this. Would love to meet some of you lot but also on hols til 3rd July...


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Milanski said:


> Bit late to spot this. Would love to meet some of you lot but also on hols til 3rd July...


Friday the 8th then? I can't do the 31st as I'll be looking for decent coffee in Copenhagen.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Friday 8th is good for me.

I don't wanna cock up any prior arrangements though...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> Friday the 8th then? I can't do the 31st as I'll be looking for decent coffee in Copenhagen.


Let me know when you find some.. I'm off to Copenhagen at the end of July 

(Actually daughters other 1/2 is sorting out some Coffee bars to visit - but other suggestions always welcome)


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Drewster said:


> Let me know when you find some.. I'm off to Copenhagen at the end of July
> 
> (Actually daughters other 1/2 is sorting out some Coffee bars to visit - but other suggestions always welcome)


Ooo - let me know what you find out... Let's put this brief aside - erm... Aside. and continue it here.. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29108-Copenhagen-suggestions&highlight=copenhagen


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Friday 8th is good for me.
> 
> I don't wanna cock up any prior arrangements though...


Be up for meeting you too - @jlarkin and co. can you do 8th?


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm brand spanking new here, like the sound of a meet up but am up in Leeds for my birthday on 8th July. Is this the first attempt at a meet up? I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

banjobill said:


> I'm brand spanking new here, like the sound of a meet up but am up in Leeds for my birthday on 8th July. Is this the first attempt at a meet up? I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


Their is one arranged for a weekend as well, 30th July on another thread. Which is a bit of a coffee crawl.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> Be up for meeting you too - @jlarkin and co. can you do 8th?


Yes sure 8th is good for me!


----------



## banjobill (Jun 12, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> Their is one arranged for a weekend as well, 30th July on another thread. Which is a bit of a coffee crawl.


Coffee crawl you say!!! Well I'll be checking my calendar and looking for the other thread


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

banjobill said:


> Coffee crawl you say!!! Well I'll be checking my calendar and looking for the other thread


Hopefully this link works: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30894-London-Meet-Up-July-2016/page2


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Date updated in title


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Are we still on for Friday chaps? I am looking good for it.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Still good for me too.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot. Yes. Will juggle some things.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> Will juggle some things.


That sounds entertaining - I'm looking forward to Friday even more now


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> That sounds entertaining - I'm looking forward to Friday even more now


I am never, never, never entertaining.

I make a point of it.

What times work?

Who is planning itinerary?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What time is this kicking off?

May be able to meet for coffee/beer after 1730


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> What time is this kicking off?
> 
> May be able to meet for coffee/beer after 1730


I'll have to go about 4pm. That's kids for you. I can do anytime from 10-ish to 4ish.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@UncleJake @jlarkin what time/where were you thinking?

Who else can be tempted? @Scotford @dsc @christos_geo @Milanski @Drewster


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Surely Milanski will join - as we were so kind as to accommodate him ??

We were originally trying to plan a kind of lunch time meet? Do you want to meet at 11 in federation, Brixton (Scotfords place of work, I assume he's working then)...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

@Jon Much as I'd love to...... I won't be within 100 miles of London on Friday.....

I'll actually be preparing for daughters prom plus a weekend in Cambridge to celebrate her 18th/End of exams/etc


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Drewster said:


> @Jon Much as I'd love to...... I won't be within 100 miles of London on Friday.....
> 
> I'll actually be preparing for daughters prom plus a weekend in Cambridge to celebrate her 18th/End of exams/etc


Er. Priorities. Coffee trumps children.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Surely Milanski will join - as we were so kind as to accommodate him ??
> 
> We were originally trying to plan a kind of lunch time meet? Do you want to meet at 11 in federation, Brixton (Scotfords place of work, I assume he's working then)...


Yep I'm still up for this!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

11 at Federation sounds good. What's the wifi password?

Also looking forward to the juggling.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I can do 11 at Federation.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Jon said:


> @UncleJake @jlarkin what time/where were you thinking?
> 
> Who else can be tempted? @Scotford @dsc @christos_geo @Milanski @Drewster


If I was closer, yes, but it will probably take me close to an hour one way to get there, so its a no go I'm afraid. Still up for the weekend meetup though.

T.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

You're not gonna believe this but I'm actually off on Friday but I've got to go to an estate agents in Clapham so will be there by 11 so I can make you all a few brews and maybe join for another after. What's the route?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

@Milanski did I once make you a couple of brews in London Bridge?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

At London Grind?? If so then yes!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Milanski said:


> At London Grind?? If so then yes!


I knew it!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Scotford said:


> What's the route?


I don't think there is a route planned as yet. I'm totally happy to be led...

There are a bunch of places I'd like to try - but don't need to be this trip: Coleman Coffee Roasters, Rag and Bone etc. I've never actually made it to Prufrock. No worries if these aren't on anyone else's list.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Fair enough, I'll still try to get to Fed by 11 and caffeinate you all before you get cracking


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> Fair enough, I'll still try to get to Fed by 11 and caffeinate you all before you get cracking


Totes ledge.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

#unsunghero


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

So it seems like we don't have too much of a plan, but I'll be at Federation Coffee Brixton by 11am . I can see Stir coffee is quite close and as Scott mentioned it's had decent stuff then that's probably worth a look. Prufrock and other places are a bit more of a mission to get to but I'm open to going on somewhere else, depending on what people's preferences are.

I think I'll probably be heading home by about 3-ish as well - kids etc. :-D

Looking forward to it.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah - Prufrock is probably too far.

Perhaps we can plan it out over coffee eh?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> Yeah - Prufrock is probably too far.
> 
> Perhaps we can plan it out over coffee eh?


Indeed ?

So you all know I'm a big guy with a beard, shaved head (but it's grown back a little now but still short) and I'll be looking vaguely around looking at people and looking away trying to work out if they could be one of you lot .

Actually this might help;


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> Indeed
> 
> So you all know I'm a big guy with a beard, shaved head (but it's grown back a little now but still short) and I'll be looking vaguely around looking at people and looking away trying to work out if they could be one of you lot .
> 
> Actually this might help;


If that light switch is about 3 feet from the floor then you and I look pretty much exactly the same - except I wear glasses.

Not going to post a photo as that'll spoil all the nervous fun.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> If that light switch is about 3 feet from the floor then you and I look pretty much exactly the same - except I wear glasses.
> 
> Not going to post a photo as that'll spoil all the nervous fun.


Haha. I was sitting. I wear glasses for computer and driving but won't be tomorrow...


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have a free day, so will plan to get there too.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Indeed 
> 
> So you all know I'm a big guy with a beard, shaved head (but it's grown back a little now but still short) and I'll be looking vaguely around looking at people and looking away trying to work out if they could be one of you lot .
> 
> Actually this might help;


Why is your forum name NOT Thorin ????


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Haha. I was sitting.


Light switch circa 4ft plus from floor....

That means... large hairy bloke circa 6ft plus....

Drewster taking the piss out of Thorin......

Oooooops..... errrrrrr move along now... nothing to see here.... Whistle.... Whistle (Drewster tries to fade into background)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Indeed
> 
> So you all know I'm a big guy with a beard, shaved head (but it's grown back a little now but still short) and I'll be looking vaguely around looking at people and looking away trying to work out if they could be one of you lot .
> 
> Actually this might help;


Have you cropped out the police booking plate?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice beard Joe.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

So we saying Federation Coffee at 11am right?

Sorry, not been keeping up properly...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Milanski said:


> So we saying Federation Coffee at 11am right?
> 
> Sorry, not been keeping up properly...


Yes indeed that's the fullness of our plans...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Dallah said:


> Have you cropped out the police booking plate?


Didn't want to get them all too worried ;-) it's OK though I only get violent when I drink too much coffee...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice to meet everybody that could make it.

We had a couple of tasty beverages at federation, Brixton meeting Mr scotford at the time. Sundlaug guest espresso and filter coffee for me. Tried a little snifter of the cold brew as well, which was good and any other day would have been a highpoint...

Next up stir, Brixton. They had man vs machine beans, so tried a V60 and I only just managed to resist the Brie and bacon rolls! Most others succumbed to them... They had a really good cold brew from Germany which is a Kenyan bean and tasting really good (see picture below).

Finally we ended at Coleman coffee roasters near Waterloo. They've got a great little garden and very tasty "Oaties" which are kind of little pancakes, I had them with cheese and ham... The picolo there was slightly dark tasting for my taste but pretty good still.

Federation's blind tumbler










Oh my:



















Federation's coffee paraphernalia


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for making the trip guys, I can only apologise for what I'd call a suboptimal visit, based on wait times for drinks (although they were true to the fact that I do not let staff serve anything less than they'd serve me). Glad you all made the effort and sorry I couldn't stay on the trail with you all.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

P.S. a free bag of coffee to anyone who visited today who can tell me the recipe of our Sundlaug espresso shots.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> P.S. a free bag of coffee to anyone who visited today who can tell me the recipe of our Sundlaug espresso shots.


Garrr. I think it's 6 bar, 18g dose into 42?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Thanks for making the trip guys, I can only apologise for what I'd call a suboptimal visit, based on wait times for drinks (although they were true to the fact that I do not let staff serve anything less than they'd serve me). Glad you all made the effort and sorry I couldn't stay on the trail with you all.


That's what we said whilst there, it shows a places commitment to quality when they are determined to only serve it when it's right . Was good to meet you.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Garrr. I think it's 6 bar, 18g dose into 42?


That was the days house recipe. I guess that means you win at least something. Pm address


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> That's what we said whilst there, it shows a places commitment to quality when they are determined to only serve it when it's right . Was good to meet you.


Thanks. I was not a happy chappy with the wait though.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Thanks. I was not a happy chappy with the wait though.


It was worth the wait - and the staff explained and apologised. Good service - great coffee. Nothing to feel bad about.

I'll be back.. And I hate the journey to Brixton!

Good to meet you all.

Let's do it again soon yeah?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

EK: 19 - 52 still 6 bar and 35 seconds?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> EK: 19 - 52 still 6 bar and 35 seconds?


Its 20-55, 34secs and 5 bar


----------

